# And Jayden was born :) Tuesday 17th April. 9:48am.



## xAmiixLouisex

.
 



Attached Files:







558495_209535459150018_100002806977515_247334_1724816624_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 90









543217_209783325791898_100002806977515_247823_1930592872_n.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 90









575106_209000992536798_100002806977515_246557_927076973_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 92









526195_209786619124902_854543232_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 73









306646_209787115791519_100002806977515_247827_814209128_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 68


----------



## fionagrace

Congratulations! He is gorgeous and it sounds like you coped amazingly well! :flower:


----------



## BethHx

Glad he's healthy & everything went ok.
Congratulations, he's such a cutie :flow:


----------



## JessPape

Congrats momma, hes adorable


----------



## geckorachel

Oh wow! Congratulations!!! He is adorable as well :D x


----------



## My_littlbump

Congratulations, and what a little cutie he is! :) x


----------



## Maple Leaf

You did so well Amii. Well done - he is gorgeous. X


----------



## Gitlost80

Good Job Mama, Hes really cute!


----------



## megangrohl

He's so cute you made me cry lol so happy for u girlfriend! I'm the only one left for the 19 duedate now haha I knew I would be last! So glad he is happy and healthy!!!


----------



## megrenade

congratulations!!! :flow:


----------



## _Lexi_

Congratulations xx


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Congratulations! You did so well to get through labour like that, I hope I can pull something similar off :D He's gorgeous, well done :)


----------



## jade1991

Aww congrats hun been stalking your posts for a while and well done you with the pain relief! Inspiring! Jayden is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Loz0912

Omg he is beautiful! Can't believe how alert he is on pics! Congrats x


----------



## HellBunny

Aww he is beautiful, congrats hun xx


----------



## Iria

ohh, great! Congratulations!!

Now imagine what whould have happen, if you had not decided to go that time to the hospital :)

Well done.. hugs to ya and LO! :)


----------



## BunNtheOven

cute cute cute cute!!! :D congrads!


----------



## StaceyKor

Awww congrats, he's soooo cute xx


----------



## jenmcn1

Congratulations!!!!! He is SOOOO cute!!!!!!!! Sounds like delivery went well...hugs!!! So happy for you:)


----------



## erikab922

Been waiting for you to post, congratulations! Just lost my plug about 20 min ago and am in crazy pain so hope to follow in your footsteps soon. Love to you and Jayden!


----------



## justplainTIFF

Congratulations! You make giving birth sound easy. Lol. I hope i cope as well.


----------



## tryin4baby

megangrohl said:


> He's so cute you made me cry lol so happy for u girlfriend! I'm the only one left for the 19 duedate now haha I knew I would be last! So glad he is happy and healthy!!!

nope, lauralily is still left too :) xx


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats!! xx


----------



## Daisy_x

Aghhh you had him! He's gorgeous hun! You champ, I can't believe you did practically all of it at home =p congratulations you must be so proud xx


----------



## socitycourty

what an amazing birth story, he's great! and you sound like you did a very good job :)


----------



## amore

I have been scanning here daily for an update after your music plug thread. He is gorgeous hun and you did so well in your labour. Congratulations mamma :)


----------



## Lauralily

megangrohl said:


> He's so cute you made me cry lol so happy for u girlfriend! I'm the only one left for the 19 duedate now haha I knew I would be last! So glad he is happy and healthy!!!

Congrats! He's so cute!

And I'm due on the 19th too :(!!!! X


----------



## littlemamana

Woo hoo! Congratulations! He's so sweet and handsome!!


----------



## youngmommy2

He is perfect.. well done mama :)


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wow congrats on ur absolute cutie and amazing birth story. X


----------



## MiniKiwi

Aww you must be so proud, congratulations, he is lovely :flower: Praying that's how my labour goes, well done :thumbup:


----------



## babyfromgod

Congrats hun, he is gorgeous xo


----------



## cliqmo

Huge congratulations Ami- and what an inspiration that you did it all so naturally!! Xx


----------



## libbylou

oh my goodness, he is too cute for words! Love the look on his face in the first one...congrats on your little man and your awesome labour/delivery!


----------



## Nadialew

Congrats! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Maviyildiz

That is a great story and he is adorable! Congratulations :)


----------



## Trying4num2

Fantastic birth story, he's adorable! Well done you x


----------



## Creative

he's beautiful! congratulations and well done!


----------



## Maidenet

He is stunning xxxx


----------



## jjbuttons

Congrats!!!!!!! Eek so cute! Xx


----------



## VikkiD

Congratulations, he his beautiful xxx


----------



## cl2010

Congratz babe xx


----------



## Luckyeleven

Well done! He's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## Iamblessed

congratulations and he is absolutely gorgeous!! Good job on the labor you have some strength!!!


----------



## babyoneill

well done u sound like u did a great job with your first aswell hes gorjuz and very alert mine so o so sleepy and hes only just starting to be looking around his surroundings, congrats hes a lil gem xx


----------



## loving_life

Congrats hun! Only just seen your thread when I noticed your PP pic in bumps!
He is gorgeous and well done on your birth! You did amazing :) xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

<3 CONGRATS to you and your little man <3

What a perfect labour and well done to you

Ive missed reading your posts
Glad to have u in Baby Club

xxxx


----------



## Kristin52

yay!!! congrats! I just asked about you and was told you were here :) :) :) :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Congratulations! Welcome Baby Jayden and well done mama! I will see you in baby club areas soon!


----------



## mrs.amillian

Arh congrats Sweetie, you did bloody amazing!!!!!

Did you have you Nan with you? I remember you saying when you wanted a water birth she was gonna buy a new swim suit, so so cute!!!

He is beautiful a real charmer too, well done again, and see you soon in Baby Club :hugs:


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

mrs.amillian said:


> Arh congrats Sweetie, you did bloody amazing!!!!!
> 
> Did you have you Nan with you? I remember you saying when you wanted a water birth she was gonna buy a new swim suit, so so cute!!!
> 
> He is beautiful a real charmer too, well done again, and see you soon in Baby Club :hugs:

Thanks :] Haha bless her, nope she didn't make it on time. She arrived around 10 minutes after I had him. I called her on the way to the hospital and she said to call her back and let her know what's going on and she'd leave work. But, wasn't time for that lol. She got to come straight into the labour room though while I still had him on my chest so that was nice. :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

He's beautiful, congrats x


----------



## jogami

Congrats he is precious! :flower:


----------



## maybe fertile

Congratulations!!! Beautiful baby boy!!!


----------



## AngelUK

Only saw this today! Congrats Amii you did so well and he is adorable!! :D


----------



## Renata85

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats!! He is so dang sweet, you did good!! I wish my labor was as easy as yours was. Great job handling the pain of labor!! I was moaning like a mad woman and even screamed very loud a few times..lol I am proud of you! Jayden really is perfect in every way. I love the pic where he is smiling.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww congratulations hes beautiful xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## angel2010

Aw he looks so sweet, congrats!


----------



## lovemybabaa

Congratss :) Hes Beautiful :)


----------

